# How's the SL3?



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm asking those who have had the good fortune in being able to ride the SL3. How's the ride? speed? stiffnes? compared to other highend bikes? is there really a noticeable improvement over the SL2? 

I have a great deal on the SL3, and I'm deeply conflicted between it and the 2010 Felt AR1.


p.s. additionally how's the Carbon S-Work Crankset? is it really better than the Dura-Ace or Red?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Haven't rode the SL3 yet, but have a frame on order.

I currently have an SL2 and had a Felt F1 before. I can tell you the SL2 is night and day better the the F1.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't think they've hit the streets in any quantity yet. If anyone here had one, they'd probably be posting to the pictures thread. It's got to be at least 50% better than the SL2, right? 

(Oops, delete that last sentence due to lack of factual accuracy!)


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> I don't think they've hit the streets in any quantity yet. If anyone here had one, they'd probably be posting to the pictures thread. It's got to be at least 50% better than the SL2, right?
> 
> (Oops, delete that last sentence due to lack of factual accuracy!)



they are not in stock yet, but some people have rode them at interbike or other demos.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

terminus123 said:


> they are not in stock yet, but some people have rode them at interbike or other demos.


My boss rode one at the dealer event. While it wasn't his cup of tea (he rides an s-works Tricross) , he did say it climbed like a demon.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

*Sl3 Sl*

Had a chance to briefly ride an SL3 SL. Amazingly light. about 2 pounds lighter than my SL2 (difference is in components - frame is only 150 grams lighter). At 13.3 pounds the SL3 almost seemed too light. Climbed a little better but handling was pretty much the same as on my SL2 (same geo).


----------



## cy1 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Anyone know when the SL3s will be out?*

Has anyone heard when the SL3 frames and/or bikes will be generally available?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

The Specialized dealer site is showing availability for most models in early January. Some may be available earlier, though.


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

I saw the SL3 Frame this past weekend at lbs here at Irvine, CA


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

The frame sets can now be ordered at your LBS, the frame module is still showing Jan 2010.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm as excited about new bike stuff as the next guy, but I think that bikesnobnyc totally nails it in "The Irrelevancy of Time: Bicycle Products Don't Spoil". The premise is that Specialized and co. reinvent their bikes on an annual basis to justify their continuing outrageously high price-points, and in doing so devalue everything they have sold before. In reality bicycle innovations don't come along every single year. The marketeers do an amazing job at getting us all excited about the new stuff, where all they've done is taken the old stuff and made some incremental refinements. I say this from the perspective of having a "ye olde" 2009 Tarmac Pro SL, yet I still wonder as to how much better an SL3 would be ...

It also seems like an incredibly long time between the introduction of the SL3 at the Tour De France (and earlier events like the Tour De Suisse?) and their arrival at the LBS.


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

My friend's son-in-law just ordered his to replace a 10-year old colnago. Look forward to seeing it.

BSNYC's point is all well and good, but it is at least a little exagerated, isn't it? If we think of bikes in the way we think of advances in computer technology, for instance, it can be fact that there are true design improvements that simply come quicker than they did in the pre-miniaturization eras.


----------



## garysol1 (Jun 4, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> I'm as excited about new bike stuff as the next guy, but I think that bikesnobnyc totally nails it in "The Irrelevancy of Time: Bicycle Products Don't Spoil". The premise is that Specialized and co. reinvent their bikes on an annual basis to justify their continuing outrageously high price-points, and in doing so devalue everything they have sold before. In reality bicycle innovations don't come along every single year. The marketeers do an amazing job at getting us all excited about the new stuff, where all they've done is taken the old stuff and made some incremental refinements. I say this from the perspective of having a "ye olde" 2009 Tarmac Pro SL, yet I still wonder as to how much better an SL3 would be ...
> .


Bikesnob's article really only apply at the very upper end of the range. The new SL3 does push the SL2 down a notch but the SL2 was not a one year model like you stated. It has been around since 2008 so in this case it is a 2 year cycle. The lower models have held a steady price and component choices for years even though they have all been improved with trickle down technology.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

worst_shot_ever said:


> My friend's son-in-law just ordered his to replace a 10-year old colnago. Look forward to seeing it.


Awesome!



> BSNYC's point is all well and good, but it is at least a little exagerated, isn't it?


Absolutely, he wouldn't be bike-snob if it wasn't! It is the exaggeration that makes it an entertaining read, but also provokes thought and discussion since there is a strong element of truth to it.



> If we think of bikes in the way we think of advances in computer technology, for instance, it can be fact that there are true design improvements that simply come quicker than they did in the pre-miniaturization eras.


I'll bite, and go way off the original topic since it is so quiet in here these days.

Computer technology has revolutionary and evolutionary changes at a far greater rate and with far greater impact than bicycle technology. Improvements in speed, capacity and cost/performance are on an exponential curve. Capacity doubles every 18 months. The list of revolutionary changes is so long I won't attempt to make a list. The range of new devices and technologies these days is just breath-taking.

Road bike development is pedestrian by comparison. If you compare the road bike of today with say a bike from 30 years ago, they perform in essentially the same way. Revolutionary changes might include clinchers, tubeless tires, material advances (steel, aluminum, titanium, composite) and electronic shifting. Evolutionary changes might include ever more gears, lighter weight, aero and maybe "comfort".

And how much extra "performance" does this actually add up to? Not really a whole lot in my opinion - much less than 10% in general use, though I admit that aero in certain narrow situations is worth a lot. I think the improvements in training, human physiology and training devices such as HRM and power probably add up to more than the improvements in the bike itself. Adding all this up is nothing like the exponential improvements in computer technology. And prices don't seem to have come down any either.

Of course, there are other kinds of bikes, and I will admit that have been huge innovations in mountain bikes over the last couple of decades.


----------



## jouko (Feb 14, 2005)

Despite Bikesnob's best attempts to stop the lunacy, I've ordered an SW SL3 Dura-Ace to replace my ten year old Cannondale. It can't come quick enough...


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Blade-Runner said:


> The frame sets can now be ordered at your LBS, the frame module is still showing Jan 2010.


That is true, but only a handful of sizes (58 and 54) and colors are available.


----------



## THE O (Nov 14, 2009)

Has anyone received their new S-Works Tarmac SL3 yet? 
If so, how does it ride / perform?
Is it much stiffer than the SL2? 
In SA we are not getting the S-works crank, will this hinder the climbing ability?
I am waiting for the frames to land, order placed, paid for.


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

Still waiting for my Red/black/white module as well. Might be here before Xmas.....


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that technology has had a massive impact on bikes. 

I remember my super record SLX Marinoni (custom) in the 80s. That thing was AWESOME back then, probably no better than a $400 bike today. Gears would jump, brakes were poor and even the stiffest frame would flex under my mighty 155lbs 

I also remember my 07 Tarmac Expert Team. Man, for half the cost of my old Marinoni I got a bike that would demolish everything that Marinoni did. And it had theTdF frame from 05 too- relegated to an enthusiast bike within 3yrs. 

There is a huge difference between my SL2 and my old Expert even and that is not even 5 years. 

I find it amazing how fast bikes get better, myself. 



Now with my SL2 it makes


----------



## 310bike (Aug 26, 2009)

*anyone know what availability is on sl3 framesets/modules*

Looking to place order through my lbs, but haven't found out what availability is yet....anyone in the know?


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

My red/white/black 58cm S-works Tarmac Module shipped yesterday, so it should be here by Friday my LBS tells me.

So they are starting to come out. My LBS is a Specialized concept store, so I dont know if they get more love from the big S then regular dealers do.....

But i am pumped to say the least....


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

My LBS called today, my 54cm SL3 mod is shipping out today (white/carbon/blue)


----------



## wtc6526 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have had the SL3 for about a month now and it is an awesome ride, haven't had a chance to race it yet but have done some nice tempo rides on it, it is meant to be my race-day bike but have ridden a few hundred miles on it to properly set it up. Seeing as I previously had the SL2 i can def say that the SL3 is a more enjoyable ride, from the lightness of it to the very nice acceleration and cornering, i find it also somehow holds speed a bit better than my previous bikes. I have it built full SRAM Red including the cranks and Zipp 404 tubular wheels and in a size 61 it still comes in, fully equipped (pedals, comp, cages, SLR seat) at 15lbs 01oz, very sexy machine


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

I heard from my LBS, the only way to get "both" team geo AND BB30 shell frame is to buy the SL3 module or SL3 Superlight, is this true?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

terminus123 said:


> I heard from my LBS, the only way to get "both" team geo AND BB30 shell frame is to buy the SL3 module or SL3 Superlight, is this true?


That's what the web site says too. It makes sense to me. The Superlight is one-of-a-kind and giving it the team geometry seems like the right choice. The SL3 module and the SL3 frame-set give most of the combinations of team geo and BB (3 out of the 4) for those who want to build their bike up and get everything just so. Many amateur racers will start from an SL3 (previously SL2) frame and build it up with components and wheels that they already have. This is also a way to keep the budget under control - complete SL3 bikes start at $7200 MSRP!

What other configuration were you looking for specifically? Why don't you just build it up yourself? And I thought you were getting a Madone Project One!


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> That's what the web site says too. It makes sense to me. The Superlight is one-of-a-kind and giving it the team geometry seems like the right choice. The SL3 module and the SL3 frame-set give most of the combinations of team geo and BB (3 out of the 4) for those who want to build their bike up and get everything just so. Many amateur racers will start from an SL3 (previously SL2) frame and build it up with components and wheels that they already have. This is also a way to keep the budget under control - complete SL3 bikes start at $7200 MSRP!
> 
> What other configuration were you looking for specifically? Why don't you just build it up yourself? And I thought you were getting a Madone Project One!


I "was" planning to, but I saw a few rave reviews on the SL3 and since the team I'm on is now sponsored by Specialized, I decided to get a SL3 Module (Carbon Black) and had enough money left to get full SRAM Red (except the Front Derailleur which is SRAM Force made out of steel and the S-Works carbon crankset since it's BB30 with ceramic bearings...I think + the saddle of my butt's choice). If I got the Madone P1, I would only get Rival, maybe Ultegra, lowest end wheels, and lowest end everything else. I think I made the right decision.


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres mines, I got it late last night.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice! I want your wheels! Once I get enough money I'm thinking about 303s in the front and 404s in the back. What size is that bike btw?


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

Size 52 or Small. I had on a Size 54 or Medium Tarmac PRO before.
This SL3 fits me better. I'll know how this bike behaves by tonight when I do my HIT training later (flat sprints).


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

ahh, I see, does anyone know what size SL3 is shown on the Specialized official website?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

^^^ I believe its a 54cm


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Aerod, just out of innocent curiosity, what's your address?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

That bikes is pretty effin hot. Gotta love it. Me<===jealous.


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

My LBS was finishing mine tonight, they have all 3 colors in stock, the red/black/white is by far the coolest.....

I'll be riding mine in less than 24 hours....


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

worst_shot_ever said:


> Aerod, just out of innocent curiosity, what's your address?


somewhere down the woods ha


----------



## jouko (Feb 14, 2005)

Apparently my bike will not be arriving until after the new year. As these things start rolling in, my feels like it is getting longer instead of shorter.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

All of a sudden my SL2 is unrideable, so heavy, sloppy, flexy. Its 11r carbon may as well be 0.11r carbon!


----------



## jouko (Feb 14, 2005)

How do you think I feel about my 10 year-old Cannondale CAAD4? :cryin: 



biobanker said:


> All of a sudden my SL2 is unrideable, so heavy, sloppy, flexy. Its 11r carbon may as well be 0.11r carbon!


----------



## joshs (Mar 26, 2009)

my LBS just got 6 modules in stock i saw the saxo and raw colors.


----------



## cornas (Sep 19, 2008)

terminus123 said:


> ahh, I see, does anyone know what size SL3 is shown on the Specialized official website?





Blade-Runner said:


> ^^^ I believe its a 54cm


It's larger than a 54. On all 54's the water bottle mount on the seat tube is located "over" the fd-mount. I would guess that it is a 56.

Very nice ride Aerod79!!!


----------



## yeti 575 (Apr 1, 2006)

So when do we get a review?


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

yeti 575 said:


> So when do we get a review?


So far its good, I felt like the crank, handlebar, and seat was too big for the frame I picked.
size 52 frame came with 42cm handler, 175 mm crank, 143mm saddle.

Fortunately the LBS swapped the parts to my specs. So ill give my short review when I get enough miles after bike fit.


----------



## bad91 (May 20, 2009)

Aerod79 said:


> So far its good, I felt like the crank, handlebar, and seat was too big for the frame I picked.
> size 52 frame came with 42cm handler, 175 mm crank, 143mm saddle.
> 
> Fortunately the LBS swapped the parts to my specs. So ill give my short review when I get enough miles after bike fit.


Are you from the So Cal area? (i was thinking you were) If so, where did you get it?


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

At Irvine, RockNRoad Cyclery.


----------



## bad91 (May 20, 2009)

Aerod79 said:


> At Irvine, RockNRoad Cyclery.


Thx...I was live in the LA area and went to RnR in Anaheim Hills. I am seriously looking at the SL3 module (they only had the frames, 1 1/2 weeks ago). The prices looked to be a couple hundred cheaper than the suggested list price.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I'm thinking of an SL3 as my race bike for this year but I think I'm a tweener on the sizing.

Right now I have a 57.5cm top tube with a 12cm stem and 73/73.5 st/ht angles.. 

With the size 56 SL3, I'd need to run a 13cm stem and it has 73.25/73.5 st/ht angles. The wheelbase is about 6mm shorter than what I am riding now. The 58 is too big, though I could make it work with a 11cm stem. I like a longer stem though Hmmm....


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been out for 2 rides on my SL3, and while I think its completely awesome, I can't compare it to anything other than my scandium Merckx from 2004.

I am a bigger guy >240 and all i know is that it rides like a dream.

But I do know that I am glad I went with a module over just a frameset. I am loving how stiff the Specialized cranks are over my SRAM red ones.

The only other carbon bike I have ever rode was a Kestrel 200SC from way back in the early 90s, so other than saying its a great ride, i have no experience on other bikes to offer up.


----------

